# Egg Collection-egg share



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Hi
Before I start, im not that pc friendly and dont know how to reply to threads, I only know how to start a new topic, where is the reply button!! Its confusing, Im a september/october cycle buddie but cant reply to anyone or write anything!!!

Im doing egg share and had my egg collection today.  I was told that I have eight eggs.  This is great but I feel guilty cos Im getting feelings of selfishness.  I have given 4 to recipient and I have four but now im getting anxious about whether they will fertilize and wishing that I hadnt done egg share in the 1st place and that maybe my chances would be greater if I had kept all eight.  I dont know how im gonna feel if they dont fertilize.  I cant believe that after all this time of feeling good about egg share and knowing that I have done the right thing, I suddenly feel like it may have jeopardized my chances.

Im a selfish one arent I...well hopefully all will be well for both of us and we will both get the news that we dream of.

Is four a low amount, with low odds


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya hun,

I did egg share last time, and I have to say ..... I've never regretted anything so much in my life.  It just wasnt for me, and I wasnt prepared for the feelings I'd have afterwards.    I certainly won't be doing it again. 

I think your feelings are totally natural, and you have a good chance of getting 2 or more embies from your bunch.  I know one of the girls, Tequila, egg shared, she had I think 4/5 eggs and got 3 embies out of that.    Please take heart from that, hun  

You're not selfish at all, you did the most selfless thing there is, and I expect the couple you donated to are over the moon.  

The thing is - I felt guilty afterwards, as I had spent so much time being positive about egg sharing, and wanting to help someone else.  A good friend told me ' Thing is, you want YOU to be pregnant, not someone else'  Not exactly what I was thinking, but along those lines!    You have given someone the hope they so badly wanted, and I hope you are rewarded for it. 

I'm thinking of doing ICSI a 2nd time around, but due to poor fertilisation rates, I won't be egg sharing again.

Well done for doing such a fab thing, best of luck,
Marie xx


----------



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Thanks so much for your reply, Ive also decided that I wont be doing egg share again.  I collected 8 eggs, 4 each and I was called yesterday with the dreaded news that none of them fertilized and that I should try ICSI instead.

Ive been in a zombie-like state ever since and cant stop crying, as Im 33, the nurse said to me I had about a 46% chance and that 90% of eggs fertilize.

Hopefully ICSI will work for both of us

Good luck with your FET, who thought that pregnancy would be such a struggle.


----------

